# PLOTS Maps?



## rls1767 (Sep 26, 2003)

Can someone help me find where to purchase the North Dakota PLOTS maps??


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

PLOTS maps are free. I believe you can still mail in a request at

Communications Section
North Dakota Game and Fish Department
100 N. Bismarck Expressway
Bismarck, ND 58501-5095

There is also a printable version of the maps at http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/plots.html


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

I picked up a free PLOTS map at Walmart in Jamestown. Not sure if the Fargo store has them or not. Most outdoors/sporting goods shops should have some.


----------

